# Xubuntu 15.10 [Wily Werewolf]



## Drone (Oct 23, 2015)

http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/

Finally Xubuntu 15.10 released

http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/r...esktop/xubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent

http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/r...sktop/xubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent

x86 version is pretty good for old machines


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh dear they are both torrents
that means in order to download i would need to  install and  run Pirating Capable software ( Smirk snigger )
Thanks for links   AT LAST A LEGITIMATE USE for my torrent Client
not downloaded a torrent for ages


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 23, 2015)

Gotta try it on my old Acer laptop. Lubuntu and Kubuntu 14.04+ and 15.04 gave me poop for a working OS. I was either stuck with firewire, ACPI or another device-related error or a non-responsive machine.
Yet somehow FreeBSD 10, Win7 and 8 worked just fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Oh dear they are both torrents
> that means in order to download i would need to  install and  run Pirating Capable software ( Smirk snigger )
> Thanks for links   AT LAST A LEGITIMATE USE for my torrent Client
> not downloaded a torrent for ages


I download anything I can as a torrent if it's available as one. Not all downloads on the internet will let you utilize 170Mbit but a torrent for Ubuntu will be downloaded in a minute or less.

I'm waiting for the next LTS (16.04). I might switch my gateway over from Debian to Ubuntu Server at that time. I want to prep that machine to do some fancy things with virtualization. I'm thinking about playing around with PCI-E pass-thru and seeing if I can do a virtual machine with direct access to a GPU that I could use as a HTPC since I have a good 6870 sitting around. Only thing is I might need to install more memory as it only has 4GB right now. My gateway server is already sitting next to my TV so, it's not a bad idea IMHO.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 23, 2015)

i got  piss poor Bandwidth 4mb average will update with start and finish time later
Basic Status

DSL
*Line Status:*Connected
*Upstream* *Downstream
Current Rate (Kbps)* 892 4628

Edit started 22:05 Bst  finished 22:58 BST


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> i got  piss poor Bandwidth 4mb average will update with start and finish time later
> Basic Status
> 
> DSL
> ...


My download is faster than my wireless connection on my tower. I have to plug in or use the wireless on the laptop to hit 170Mbit in SpeedTest. I run transmission-daemon on my gateway server which has a direct connection to the internet, so torrents work out well for me.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 24, 2015)

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/15.10/release/

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/

I installed it in a virtual machine, then proceeded to install mate-desktop on top.

I wasn't really satisfied with the result (notification area icons missing) then things went out of control when i tried to fix it by myself.

R.I.P sweet VM 

edit : of course i'm going to give it another try this afternoon, this time without vmware easy install


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 25, 2015)

Speaking of which, i can't get vmware workstation 12 to share clipboard nor drag&drop files, no matter if it's from host to guest or guest to host

I tried to uninstall open-vm-tools and reinstall vmware tools instead, but it makes no difference. How did you manage to make it work ?

edit : it has something to do with the open-vm-tools build 9.10.2 and the 4.2.x kernel in Wily Wolf, a bug report has been filled already

I tried to compile and install the latest open-vms-tools 9.10.3 from source but there's alway a failure at the very end of the make process


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesred to test it but whats the main difference between Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu??


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 25, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Interesred to test it but whats the main difference between Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu??


mostly the desktop manager, it's either Xfce, lxde or Kde. Some of them have very small memory footprints. It's all a matter of taste in the end


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 25, 2015)

After reading some comments... I will ignore cannonical as such...

https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/CbjVxJ2hHJx


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 25, 2015)

Still can't get used to Unity desktop. My cousin called me a today and asked to help with his Ubuntu installation. He did not use it for several months and now had issues installing packages (he was not aware of end-of-lifecycle for 14.10 yet).
So, when I tried to update the damn thing from within OS I felt like driving a reverse-tricycle backwards with my legs chained to the sailboat. 
GUI is so heavy - the fan started to spin 100% after less than 1 minute of usage (normally it is quiet in Win7 with Aero enabled). 

Several unsuccessful attempts to update distro to 15.xx forced me to make a startup USB stick
Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator made an unbootable flashdrive, so I had to reboot into Win7 and do it again with rufus.

Still a nice OS, but every year it becomes bulkier, fatter and slower...


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 2, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I'm thinking about playing around with PCI-E pass-thru and seeing if I can do a virtual machine with direct access to a GPU that I could use as a HTPC since I have a good 6870 sitting around.


I think it would be a nice project to make a PC with Linux as a main OS and Windows VM on it with PCIe pass-thru-ed graphic card and use the Windows VM for gaming.



JunkBear said:


> Interesred to test it but whats the main difference between Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu??


It is foremost in desktop environemnt and in the apps included, for example Kubuntu has a lot of their own K-apps included with it.



silentbogo said:


> Still can't get used to Unity desktop.





silentbogo said:


> Still a nice OS, but every year it becomes bulkier, fatter and slower...


Same thing here, Unity is weird and the default option which hides the menu toolbar in the app when the app is maximized is the same thing for me as Gnome 3 with its default hiding of minimize/maximize buttons.

I tried Xubuntu 14.10 but it was behaving strange because every time I unmounted a partition in Gparted, the partition was re-mounted which made it impossible for me to manage partitions.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 2, 2015)

IMO we are missing a strightforward modern desktop on Linux, KDE 5 is an unstable mess (a good looking one), Gnome is hard to use and too touch-based (even more than Unity), and XFCE is excelent but looks too old. If Unity was less touch-based and less dependent on Compiz to make it lighter, it could be the best DE.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd rather have a more stable KDE. Been using this DM since I first tried a commercial version of Mandriva almost 8 years ago. Perfectly intuitive interface, easy to learn by windows users. LXDE is cool, but I only use it on my embedded puppies.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 2, 2015)

KDE4 was almost perfect, except for the high RAM requirement (can be used on a PC with 1GB for a x64 system ) it was Windows 7 on Linux, with the good looks, ease of use and plus a lot of customization.

Back on topic, yesterday I finished downloading Ubuntu and Lubuntu, next is Xubuntu 15.10 x86-64, gonna test it on an old Atom netbook to see how it works on trully slow hardware.

Still deciding who should accompany Windows 10 on my PC, Arch with Gnome, Ubuntu or Xubuntu.


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 2, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> Still deciding who should accompany Windows 10 on my PC, Arch with Gnome, Ubuntu or Xubuntu.


I went with Linux Mint Xfce finally because I was fed up with *Ubuntu distributions. I installed Ubuntu Mate 15.10 and found out that they removed Ubuntu Software Center, though you do not need, it makes downloading apps for which you do not know the exact package name easier.

Linux Mint has its drawbacks, like including that piece-of-shit-Flash-Player which I do not even use on Windows. Why in the world would I use Flash Player on a Linux? I am sure there is a few proprietary packages I have yet to remove.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, that's why I don't use Mint on my PC, they include everything (propietary or not) to cover all areas, and I personally prefer to only install the OSS radeonsi driver, nothing else, I don't want that aweful Catalyst Linux Edition.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Oh dear they are both torrents


You can download by direct link too.

Anyway, torrents are a common thing when downloading distribution images.

The bit torrent protocol is like any other thing in life, you can use it to do both "legal" and "illegal" things.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 3, 2015)

Also, torrent is a lot better than a direct download. You don't saturate the servers and help the others downloading from P2P.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 3, 2015)

some people just do not realise when sarcasm is used as humour
The post was meant as Amusing

ps   @Aquinus  got it


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not a pirate, I'm a privateer


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't ya lie to me, you're a Corsair, working for ya Queen, arrr.


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 3, 2015)

Last time I downloaded Ubuntu I got half a dozen web seeds so I wasn't even downloading through bittorrent just through FTP/HTTTP. I'm glad other distributions do not include a ton of web seeds because it just defeats the purpose.


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 11, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> Speaking of which, i can't get vmware workstation 12 to share clipboard nor drag&drop files, no matter if it's from host to guest or guest to host
> 
> I tried to uninstall open-vm-tools and reinstall vmware tools instead, but it makes no difference. How did you manage to make it work ?


Didn't work with me also, but in Fedora 23 it works great, as soon as I installed it I could share files and windows were automatically adjusted, just magical.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 12, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Didn't work with me also, but in Fedora 23 it works great, as soon as I installed it I could share files and windows were automatically adjusted, just magical.



That's good to hear !

Could you please give me the output from one of the following commands :


```
sudo aptitude versions open-vm-tools

sudo apt-cache policy open-vm-tools
```

thanks in advance


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 12, 2015)

"yum info open-vm-tools.x86_64":

```
Name        : open-vm-tools
Arch        : x86_64
Epoch       : 0
Version     : 10.0.0
Release     : 7.fc23
Size        : 2.0 M
Repo        : @System
Summary     : Open Virtual Machine Tools for virtual machines hosted on VMware
```



blobster21 said:


> sudo apt-cache policy open-vm-tools


What is that for yum?

I think VirtualBox could use open-vm-tools since they are already in the distributions.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2015)

People, did you have working Broadcom wifi out of the box? Or you had to install it?


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Nov 17, 2015)

Drone said:


> People, did you have working Broadcom wifi out of the box? Or you had to install it?



You may have to plug a wired connection from your router into your laptop's ethernet port first.  Certain proprietary drivers don't work out of the box with some Linux distros.  I had the same issue with 14.04.  Once they install, simply reboot and Wi-Fi should be accessible.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 17, 2015)

In those cases is better to use a distro with propietary drivers pre-installed, link Linux Mint (Ubuntu based) or PCLinuxOS (based on Red Hat code).


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 17, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> In those cases is better to use a distro with propietary drivers pre-installed, link Linux Mint (Ubuntu based) or PCLinuxOS (based on Red Hat code).


I feel  like these distributions missed the point of Linux, I am still coming around from findind out that Linux Mint had Flash Player already installed and that Firefox had a lot of plugins installed. I mean I use Windows as my primary OS and still do not have Flash Player enabled and do not have any other plugins enabled in Firefox, if I had Linux I would probably have Windows VM where I would have Firefox Portable with Flash Player installed and would use it in a VM.

I prefer the *Ubuntu versions which are without this junk and do not like that Linux Mint is the most popular distribution. But I do like that Linux Mint offers different spins with different desktop environments like Fedora does.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Nov 17, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> In those cases is better to use a distro with propietary drivers pre-installed, link Linux Mint (Ubuntu based) or PCLinuxOS (based on Red Hat code).



Xubuntu is based off Ubuntu. Hence the name. It's one of many Ubuntu flavors.  It's not the distro itself per se.  For some reason Broadcom routers seem to have issues.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 17, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> I feel  like these distributions missed the point of Linux, I am still coming around from findind out that Linux Mint had Flash Player already installed and that Firefox had a lot of plugins installed. I mean I use Windows as my primary OS and still do not have Flash Player enabled and do not have any other plugins enabled in Firefox, if I had Linux I would probably have Windows VM where I would have Firefox Portable with Flash Player installed and would use it in a VM.
> 
> I prefer the *Ubuntu versions which are without this junk and do not like that Linux Mint is the most popular distribution. But I do like that Linux Mint offers different spins with different desktop environments like Fedora does.



Me too, personaly I prefer Arch, with no propietary stuff, except maybe Skype if I need it.



InhaleOblivion said:


> Xubuntu is based off Ubuntu. Hence the name. It's one of many Ubuntu flavors.  It's not the distro itself per se.  For some reason Broadcom routers seem to have issues.



Dude, I don't know what you mean by what you say. I'm just listing different distributions with propietary and blobs preinstalled.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Nov 17, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> Dude, I don't know what you mean by what you say. I'm just listing different distributions with propietary and blobs preinstalled.



My point is that Xubuntu comes with propietary stuff and drivers preinstalled.  Since it's based off Ubuntu(which has priopietary drivers).  Ubuntu flavors are literally all the various distros that Canonical is associated with. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah I know about the buntu flavors, what I mean is they include some of the propietary drivers, but many firmwares and for example the Nvidia ones have to be downloaded (*ubuntu ships with the mesa drivers by default), Mint and PCLinuxOS have the propietary "official" ones preinstalled, no need to download any package, a savior for when you don't have internet.


----------

